

No Heroes Allowed - noamsml
http://www.menloinnovations.com/freestuff/articles/heroicefforts.htm

======
coglethorpe
"Heroics should describe soldiers, not software engineers."

Then again, I keep reading analogies comparing business to war, especially
with startups. I hear how we are to release early and often, which means less
testing.

Certainly, there are situations for the brutal speed of war tactics, and
situations for the precision of brain surgery. Unfortuanately, I've been in
situations where the wrong approach was taken for the situation given, and the
results can be as effective as a grenade in an operating room or a sugeon in
scrubs facing machine gun fire.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
"I hear how we are to release early and often, which means less testing".

In the parlance of our times: You're doing it wrong.

